# discovered a substitute for baileys.....



## soup

Baileys Ice cream - its not alcholic and tastes just like the real thing! and i figure all that calcium can only be good for baby! 

really fancied a baileys the other night but ov didn't have one so when i saw this in sainsburys on offer i thought i have to have it! :happydance:


----------



## Neecee

Are you sure there's no alcohol in it? I love the taste of Baileys!!! It's the only alcoholic drink I liked the taste of. I may have to get some ice cream!


----------



## Blah11

Ingredients: Cream, Skim Milk, Sugar, Egg Yolks, Baileys® Original Irish Cream Liqueur, Natural Flavor, Brown Sugar, Cocoa Processed With Alkali.


Sorry to burst your bubble X


----------



## soup

yeah there is baileys in it but normally it is cooked in the custard before it is frozen, if it was alcholic they would have to put a percent on it anyway. i am afraid i am going to eat it anyway!


----------



## Neecee

Blah11 said:


> Ingredients: Cream, Skim Milk, Sugar, Egg Yolks, Baileys® Original Irish Cream Liqueur, Natural Flavor, Brown Sugar, Cocoa Processed With Alkali.
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble X


:cry: I'm not taking any chances. boo!


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Your alowed a bit of alcohol whist pregnant and Im sure there isnt much atall in Ice cream or you would have to be age 21 + to purchase it!
Im deffinantly going to be stocking up on it, Yum yum!
Xx


----------



## Neecee

LongRoadAhead said:


> Your alowed a bit of alcohol whist pregnant
> Xx

I think that's debatable...you should read through the thread on alcohol in pregnancy...


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Its personal prefrence whether you have what your limited to or not.
There is no proven evidence that having 1 unit of alcohol a week harms an unborn baby
https://www.askbaby.com/drinking-during-pregnancy.htm
And Im almost certain that having a bowl of ice cream isnt going to do any harm what so ever.
Theres taking precautions and being carefull and then theres simply going OTT


----------



## LongRoadAhead

https://www.news.cornell.edu/releases/May04/BaileysCreme.bpf.html
....More than 3,000 cups, 75 gallons and untold pints of the new ice cream will be served at the centennial celebration. To make the initial run, the dairy used 110 gallons of ice cream base mix, 60 pounds of peanuts, 11 gallons of caramel sauce and 11 gallons of chocolate chip base. They added 400 pounds of cream, 200 pounds of sugar, 50 pounds of skim milk powder, 50 pounds of corn syrup solid and *44 ounces of Irish cream (non alcoholic) flavoring.* The premium ice cream contains 70 percent overrun, or air, to keep the cream from turning into a very sweet butter.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ooo I'll wait 23 days for the real thing..... ;)

I've missed it, lol. x


----------



## cybermum

This may sound very dense but I haven't been eating my fave hagen daz ice-cream (belgian choc) because it lists egg yolks in the ingredients.

Are we safe to eat it then and Ben+Jerrys?
Someone told me it wasn't so I have denied my choccy craving *sob*

Thanks xxx


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

I was told we couldnt have anything with raw egg in...everything i have been unsure about i have avoided completely, along with alcohol and smoking. I dont think having none at all is ott, but it is personal preferanceee.

Im not too sure so i just avoid things i dont know about, there is always gonna be people who say you can, people who say you cant. Its only 40 weeks...


----------



## Neecee

I just steer clear of anything that's a gray area or debatable.


----------



## countessbump

eggs will be cooked in icecream - or it isn't icecream as it wont' set. Icecream is really just frozen flavoured custard if made with egg yolks, sugar milk, cream + a flavouring. Cheap icecream may have no egg in it at all - or very little - and use carageenan or other chemical emulsifiers (thickeners). Real icecream tastes better too! Haagen-daaz and Ben + Jerries are 2 of the better supermarket brands. 

Best of all is to make your own - you don't need an icecream maker, (just some patience) it's easy to do, and the taste is fab. My friend, who says she's a lousy cook, made these ones from Delia Smith - and they were gorgeous! 

https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/rhubarb-crumble-ice-cream,1277,RC.html

and

https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/lemon-meringue-ice-cream,1288,RC.html


----------



## cybermum

Thanks for the links!
I may give them a whirl.they look good xxx


----------



## countessbump

if you look on her site, she's got about 20 different kinds....... those are the only 2 I've eaten. I used ot make icecream all the time when I was a chef, haven't made it myself in ages. Will have to make some when bump is born.


----------

